# auto clear on wood



## broken1234 (Aug 11, 2011)

I posted this in the main forum, but it should have been here...

I want a deep, glossy finish on some thin stained wood... has anybody ever used automotive urethane clearcoat? Or is there a similar woodowrking based product? I have used spar varnish on occasion with poor results after intense sunlight exposure.

The wood will be exposed to some sunlight (uv rays) and heat (100 degrees f +/-)

A local cabinet guy suggested that I don't need to coat the back side so the wood can breathe. But he has never done it...

Thanks!

Brad


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I have seen this done in a custom car with a wood console. It looked great but was only a few years old, and the car didn't see much road time. I don't know how it worked out long term.


----------



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a friend that used to work in a body shop. He has no experience in woodworking, but he built a simple bar out of white pine and finished it with auto clear coat. Turned out pretty well.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

This worked out great restoring pinball machines!:thumbsup:


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Use a wood sealer first, and scuff with white pad between coats.

Sherwin Williams is the best, but very expensive.


----------



## broken1234 (Aug 11, 2011)

Why the sealer? Are you concerned about the clear penetrating the wood?



Victory 1 said:


> Use a wood sealer first, and scuff with white pad between coats.
> 
> Sherwin Williams is the best, but very expensive.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

broken1234 said:


> I posted this in the main forum, but it should have been here...
> 
> I want a deep, glossy finish on some thin stained wood... has anybody ever used automotive urethane clearcoat? Or is there a similar woodowrking based product? I have used spar varnish on occasion with poor results after intense sunlight exposure.
> 
> ...


 







Could you give some details as to exactly what the project is?












 







.


----------



## broken1234 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes...

We do aircraft modifications and are growing into interior trim work. I can't find a local sub that does the quality of work I expect so I'll just do it myself... 

Our current customer wants us to match his interior to the trim in his car. This involved fitting some 1/8" exotic wood inserts into some of the carbon fiber inserts we are making.

My reasons for wanting to use auto clear products are simply because I keep thos products around and are comfortable with their use...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

To answer your question, the thickness of the subject piece is thin enough and likely fixed in place, so there's no need to coat the back. It's also unlikely that there will be much if any expansion or contraction.

For that application I've used a polyester lacquer, which is also what OEM uses. It can be sprayed electrostatically, or manually. It's difficult to apply and would require an experienced finisher. 

For that application, there are a few finishes that would be acceptable. A 2K urethane would be a good choice. It's use was mostly for automotive finishes. Automobile bodies do expand and contract (as sheet metal will do). It's a catalyzed finish and works very well on wood products.

Many OEM automobile paint finishes are now a catalyzed waterbase polyurethane. It's very easy to apply, and makes for a good finish. Another finish that's a possibility is a polyurethane, like Imron, which is also catalyzed (a 2 part).

You could also use a conversion varnish, or a nitrocellulose lacquer, or an acrylic lacquer. As for a UV inhibitor, some of the finishes have that option. UV inhibitors don't block UV wavelength, but absorb it. So, eventually it's usefulness diminishes. I would not use any spar or urethane varnishes.












 







.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

imron god i wish i could get that. california banned it long time ago. next to powder coating it was the best. i have used 2k urethane on wood quite a bit and i think that would be your best bet. the wood to be sprayed need to be fixed with very litlle to no movement, or it will spider crack. i used to paint cars and mostly harleys, but thats been 20 ys ago, so i cant speak of the new top coats. most of the stuff i used was house of color lacquer. dupont and ppg. that line of paint has changed a lot since my hay day.


----------

